# [Gentoo] vs Debian

## Tama69

Bonjour a tous,

Cela fais 3 semaine que je test la Gentoo; j'avais envie de passer a  une distribution a la hauteur de la Debian voir superieur, cad rapide performante, flexible et stable et pouvant etre destiné a des entreprises.

Ma config:

CPU:Athlon 2400+

CM: via KT 400 + HPT372 (raid)

RAM: 512 DDR PC2700 (Samsung)

HDD: 80x4 +40 = 360Go (Maxtor 8mo cache)

CG: NVIDIA Geforce 4 Ti 4600 TV out

CS: Sound blaster Live 5.1

Debian unstable 2.6.4 (tres stable et performante)

Helas que des deceptions:

-Mauvaise gestion du framebuffer (kernel 2.6.4; ex: boootspalsh,logo etc...).

-Driver nvidia en version inferieur a 53.36 (faut t'il passer tous les prog en "~x86" pour avoir des performances !!!).

-Perte de données utilisateur en cas de plantage sous un environement X quelconque (kde, gnome, fluxbox...).

-Installation longue, de minimum 12h (kernel+X+KDE) a partir du stage 1 (est-ce vraiment necessaire de tt compiler?...)--->Debian 2h (passage en Sid compris et tout fonctionne a merveille).

-HDD tres lent par rapport a une Debian; transert entre les hhd sous Gentoo 6MB/s max 10, sous debian 25MB/s a 45 (hdparm réglé de la meme facon, noyaux identique ).

-Mauvaise gestion de xinerama sous X en Twinview (ecran Tv mal dimensionné)

-Plantage partiel de CUPS sur les derniere imprimantes (ex: Canon i350) alors que les driver Turboprint designé pour ce type d'imprimante fonctionnent tres bien sur Debian.

-Plantage de samba en version "stable" obligé de passer en "~x86" pour pouvoir l'utiliser correctement!!!.

-Xine ne reconnais pas le driver son sous kde (z'ont oublié de mettre oss dans les parametres!!!, obligé de passer en arts).

-Perte de plus de 20 FPS sous les jeux: Medal of honor, Quake 3, Call of duty, GTA vice city, Unreal 2004 (test effectué avec et sans AGPGART et avec et sans: option NvAgp "1" ds XFconfig sous kernel 2.6.4 (je peux pas etre plus clair),

et j'en passe et des meilleurs...

La Gentoo est: soit pas faite pour mon matos (ca me desole), soit pas encore  adapté a ce que nous attendons (professionnels et particuliers). 

Une grande deception en gros pour cette distribution que je pensais superieur; passons a Freebsd  :Smile: 

Je remercie toute les personnes qui m'ont aidé ici et qui sont tres competentent; mais gentoo c'est: trop long ,.pas optimisé..pas encore a la hauteur des autres distributions.

Je precise que tout mes test on été effectués sur des noyaux et parametrage s identiques et avec beaucoup de patience.

Merci a tous de vos conseils mais la Gentoo, j'attendrai un moment avant de l'utiliser a des fins professionnels voir meme pour moi...

----------

## Leander256

Bon ça sent le troll à plein nez alors je ne ferai qu'une remarque (étant donné que je n'ai pas d'autre distro pour faire des comparaisons):

 *Tama69 wrote:*   

> -Installation longue, de minimum 12h (kernel+X+KDE) a partir du stage 1 (est-ce vraiment necessaire de tt compiler?...)--->Debian 2h (passage en Sid compris et tout fonctionne a merveille).

 

Ben oui, pourquoi n'as-tu pas installé avec un stage 2 ou 3? Tu peux toujours recompiler plus tard les packages pré-compilés. Au passage, la compilation d'un kernel ne te prend pas plus de dix minutes avec ton Athlon. A moins que tu utilises genkernel? Auquel cas ce serait un embryon de réponse sur le pourquoi du comment des différences d'E/S du disque dur. Parce que ça, ça m'intrigue beaucoup.

----------

## yuk159

Il en faut des gens mecontent   :Smile: 

Perso j'ai essayer une fois debian et j'ai trouve ca tres bien, ca ne me correspondais pas mais ca c'est une histoire de choix  :Wink: 

a+

----------

## sireyessire

Ecoute je sais pas comment tu t'es démerdé mais ces résultats me surprennent énormément. les seules raisons que j'y trouve sont une mauvaise foi délibérée, une incompétance volontaire (mais je ne peux y croire) ,  ou que tu as installé une hardened avec tous les modules de crypto (même celui de la ram) et alors tes performances sont plutôt bonnes   :Wink:  ...

Enfin je ne vois qu'une nouvelle tentative de troller. Donc t'es content avec ta debian et bien restes-y : je préférèe quelqu'un de content sous une autre distrib que gentoo que la même personne passant son temps à se plaindre.

Bonne debian testing car pour faire la même chose que sous gentoo il faudra passer par là  :Arrow:  quand tu en auras marre de tes dépendances foirées et de tout ré-installé tu réviseras peut-être ton jugement.

----------

## yabdeo

C'est complètement naze cette discussion, ça aboutit à rien.

Hé les mecs, on utilise tous le même noyau Linux avec les mêmes applis, compilées quasiment de la même manière ! Bon d'accord, sous Gentoo, ça compile avec les flags spécifiques pour le matos, alors que pour les autres distribs, c'est en général pour du pentium2 si je me trompe pas. Mais vu la puissance des machines, je suis pas sûr que ça joue beaucoup...

Le seul truc qui change entre les distribs, c'est le système de package. Alors je ne vois pas comment on peut avoir des perfs différentes. Je sais de quoi je parle : là où je bosse, il y'a des Debian, des Mandrake, des Gentoo, des Knoppix, et tout le monde est content.

Enfin, je ne répondrai pas point à point sur tes différents problèmes, mais fais moi confiance, on peut y remédier  :Smile: 

Toutefois, j'attends avec intérêt tes tests de comparaison avec FreeBSD (c'est un vrai système d'homme ça  au moins  :Smile: 

----------

## cylgalad

 *yabdeo wrote:*   

> ... alors que pour les autres distribs, c'est en général pour du pentium2 si je me trompe pas.)

 

Ben tu te trompes : c'est "optimisé" pour pentium 1er du nom (comme windaube d'ailleurs)  :Laughing: . 

Quand aux BSD rien que la licence me donne envie de gerber (faut aimer travailler gratos pour M$...)

----------

## scout

 *yabdeo wrote:*   

> Toutefois, j'attends avec intérêt tes tests de comparaison avec FreeBSD (c'est un vrai système d'homme ça  au moins 

 

Vu la partialité de notre testeur, personellement je ne suis pas trop intéressé

Tel que je le sens ce thread va finir verouillé (et je me réjouis de cette éventualité)

----------

## ghoti

 *yabdeo wrote:*   

> Hé les mecs, on utilise tous le même noyau Linux avec les mêmes applis, compilées quasiment de la même manière ! 

 

Eh non, justement !

A côté du noyau "vanilla", il y a plein d'autres noyaux ciblant telle ou telle approche.

Perso, je ne m'étais jamais vraiment rendu compte de cette variété avant Gentoo  :Wink: 

On fait tout ce qu'on veut de la Gentoo : un gros veau poussif, instable et à la gueule windowesque ou un dragster qui arrache tellement la machine qu'elle en fume derrière son cooler cryogénique !  :Smile: 

Mais quand on ne sait pas configurer, on s'abstient de se rendre ridicule en éructant des comparaisons sans queue ni tête et surtout on évite d'utiliser le vocable "professionnel" dans l'expression "fins professionnelles".

"Certain renard gascon, d'autres disent normand,

Mourant presque de faim, vit au haut d'une treille

Des raisins mûrs apparemment,

Et couverts d'une peau vermeille.

Le galant en eût fait volontiers un repas ;

Mais comme il n'y pouvait atteindre :

" Ils sont trop verts, dit-il, et bons pour des goujats. "

Fit-il pas mieux que de se plaindre ?"

Jean de La Fontaine

Qu'est-ce que j'aime les gros trolls visqueux, moi, c'est dingue !  :Laughing: 

----------

## yabdeo

 *Quote:*   

> Eh non, justement !
> 
> A côté du noyau "vanilla", il y a plein d'autres noyaux ciblant telle ou telle approche. 
> 
> 

 

Certes, entre les

- vanilla kernel

- aa-sources

- mm-sources

- ck-sources

- love-sources

- pfeifer-sources

et j'en passe, chacun trouvera son bonheur. Ce qu'ils ont en commun, c'est d'être basé sur les vanilla  :Smile: 

----------

## Sleeper

```
 > /dev/null
```

----------

## sireyessire

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >/dev/null
> ```
> ...

 

bien vu ça!  :Wink: 

c'est vrai que ce thread n sert strictement à rien, à part s'énerver, et que le verouiller n'est pas une mauvaise idée (ping modérateur?)

----------

## navidson

 *Quote:*   

> -Xine ne reconnais pas le driver son sous kde (z'ont oublié de mettre oss dans les parametres!!!, obligé de passer en arts). 

 

quel incompetent; visiblement y fait pas la difference entre oss alsa et arts

tu utilises pas arts ---> xine -A alsa xxxxxxx.mpg -->tiens du son   :Razz: 

----------

## Angelion

C'est vraiment devenu un mot a la mode "troll" ...

Bref... pour en revenir au debat il serait interessant que des personnes ayant travaillé sur plusieurs distrib reagissent, et non pas juste des pro-gentoo ne jurant que par elle.

Personnellement j'utilise Debian depuis maintenant 5 ans,et j'ai voulu sauter le pas vers gentoo, systeme optimisable (et non optimisé, nuance).

Du coup j'ai pris 3 machines, un XP 3200+, un P3 500 et un duron 750, toutes en dual boot, gentoo-debian, et bien en effet sur certaines taches la Debian semble plus reactive, difference que je n'explique pas encore.

Ensuite pour ce qui est des dependances, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis sous debian, par contre sous gentoo je deplore le fait que le sources ne soient pas "decoupées" , je m'explique : parfois un soft n'a besoin que d'une partie d'un autre, du coup on perd du temps a compiler tout un ensemble d'objets non utilisés, un exemple ? cherchez xlib dans portage ...

Pour ce qui est des CFLAGS, rien de tres agressif: -O3 -pipe -march=ARCH   -fomit-frame-pointer

Je prendrai le temps de faire qq bench pour les publier comme je l'ai fais pour le temps de compil d'un kernel 2.4.25 (woody-gentoo)

Je ne crache pas sur gentoo, bien au contraire, c'est une distrib reellement innovante, j'ai hate de trouver d'ou provient ces qq "ralentissements"

----------

## Jorus

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai débuté il y a trois ans sous une Mandrake 7.2 jusqu'à la Mandrake 9.2. Celle-ci m'a un peu lassé car je l'a trouvé un peu rigide avec des applis à la sauce Mandrake. Ceci dit, elle m'a permis une approche progressive du monde de Linux avec des outils graphiques de qualité.

Voulant aller plus loin, j'ai voulu changer de distrib. Ni une ni deux, je me lance sur la Gentoo dont des collègues m'ont tant parlé.  :Wink:  Ce que j'ai trouvé très agréable, ca n'est pas les performances car je ne suis certainement pas à la hauteur pour en juger, mais c'est plutot sa convivilité et son confort d'utilisation.

En effet, la doc me parait complète et très bien fournie (j'aime bien fouiner...  :Wink:   :Very Happy:  ). Je suis très content de la Gentoo.

Je pense qu'il ne faut pas critiquer telle ou telle distro car à mon avis, elles se valent toutes. Elles représentent une diversité et donc une liberté de choix où il y a encore quelques années il n'y avait qu'un certain M$ à la maison...

Bon dimanche à tous

Jorus

----------

## Jowilly

 *Angelion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du coup j'ai pris 3 machines, un XP 3200+, un P3 500 et un duron 750, toutes en dual boot, gentoo-debian, et bien en effet sur certaines taches la Debian semble plus reactive, difference que je n'explique pas encore.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Dans le passé j'ai toujours compilé mon système avec -O3, et je me suis rendu compte que c'était pas plus rapide à l'utilisation (voir souvent plus lent), et qu'en plus les compilations prenaient beaucoup plus de temps.

En cherchant différentes benchmarks sur le net, tu trouveras que -O3 n'accélère que certaines applications spécifiques, mais en ralentis beaucoup d'autres.

Aujourd'hui, mon système le plus rapide utilise ces flags:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -ffast-math -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fforce-addr -falign-functions=32 -fPIC -DPIC"
```

Les plus importants dans ceci (où l'on voit un réelle différence) sont : -march=pentium4 -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer

-fPIC -DPIC sont important pour pouvoir prélinker correctement.

Ce qui, bien plus que les cflags, va rendre le système extraordinairement plus rapide (au chargement des applis), c'est prelink (voir la doc dans les user docs de gentoo)

----------

## Gaug

Jorus a bien raison sur le confort que procure la Gentoo avec son systême

d'emerge c'est brillant et plaisant à utiliser la performance est pas toujours

la priorité .Le plus important pour moi c'est de sauvé du temps avec toute

ces dépendances,durant une compilation d'un programme.  :Laughing: 

----------

## TGL

Je découvre ce thread un peu tard, désolé, pas beaucoup de temps pour le forum ces jours ci. Sincèrement, si j'étais passé dessus dès le début, ça aurait été locké direct. Les arguments avancés dans le post initial n'en sont pas et classent effectivement le post dans la catégorie gros troll poilu. Tama69, j'ai ce soir pas suffisament envie d'y faire une réponse détaillée pour le temps que ça me prendrait, ceci dit s'y ça t'intérresse sincèrement, je le trouverai plus tard, tu n'as qu'à demander (ce que au passage tu aurais pu faire avant, et ce que font la plupart des newbies qui rencontrent des difficultés, pour arriver eux à un système qui les satisfait... mais bon, ça n'a plus l'air d'être ton intention, d'où ma réticence). 

Ce que prouve par contre ce message, si l'on se réferre à l'expérience de Trama69 sans lui prêter de mauvaise foi particulière, c'est qu'une Gentoo semble être plus difficile (ou au moins déroutante) qu'une Debian pour un utilisateur débutant, à amener de l'état zero à l'état utilisable et performante. C'est très possible (la philosophie Debian tendant beaucoup plus que celle Gentoo à fournir des paquets complètement configurés plutôt que de laisser faire l'utilisateur à sa guise), même si c'est un constat qu'on peut difficilement globaliser sur la distrib mais plutôt une discussion qu'on peut avoir paquet par paquet, au cas par cas.

Mais pour en revenir à la question du verrouillage de ce thread, ça me semble un peu tard en fait, et tant mieux. Je n'ai finallement rien dans l'absolu contre les comparaisons entre distribs, et surtout pas entre Debian et Gentoo ; je les considère vraiment comme deux excellentes distributions, prototypes de deux approches radicalement opposées, et qui ont beaucoup à apprendre l'une de l'autre quand on en débat un peu plus rationnellement. 

Je ne mets pas dans le rationel les considérations de performance, pour la simple raison que si ça à du sens pour comparer deux distribs sur lesquelles on n'aurait aucune prise, ça n'en a pas dès que l'on peut aligner l'une (Gentoo) sur l'autre (Debian). Heureusement pour nous, l'informatique est suffisament deterministe pour que les même applications compilées avec les même flags (or compiler avec les flags Debian est à notre portée), et sur un même noyau (du presque vanilla en l'occurence), avec un système également configuré (par exemple activer le dma sur les deux et pas seulement sur l'une, hein Trama69  :Wink: ), etc., donneront des résultats identiques. Bref, du point de vue binaires et environnement d'execution, on peut faire une debian avec une gentoo, et de là la question des perfs ne peut plus trouver de réponse que en faveur de gentoo (il est éventuellement possible de faire mieux, et au pire seulement de faire pareil si debian est déjà optimale).

La remarque d'Angelion sur le découpage des paquets par contre est elle réellement intérressante en ça qu'elle fait référence à une différence fondamentale entre les distributions sources et binaires :

- Dans le monde des binaires, on fait d'un même tas de machins compilés plusieurs paquets, en séparant les fichiers à installer. C'est comme ça qu'on a une xlib séparée de xfree, un mozilla composer séparé du browser, des paquets "-devel" séparés des executables/librairies, etc. Les avantages sont multiples, et il est par exemple tout à fait possible de rajouter mozilla composer à un système possédant déjà le browser à moindre frais, alors que sous Gentoo on passe par une recompilation de tout mozilla. Ou encore on peut faire un serveur de compilation disposant de tous les headers de plein de librairies X sans avoir pour autant d'installé un serveur X complet qui ne servirait à rien, ce qui n'est pas faisable sous Gentoo. Toutes ces possibilitées sont très bien exploitées sous Debian.

 - Dans le monde des sources, on dispose à ce niveau de moins de souplesse, parcequ'on est tributaires de la façon dont les développeurs originaux distribuent leur sources, et surtout de leur système de build (makefiles, etc.) et des réelles dépendances de la phase de compilation : pouvoir distribuer séparement le mozilla browser et le mozilla composer ne veut pas dire qu'on peut les compiler séparement sans faire une redondance coûteuse qui ferait perdre tout son intérêt au découpage. Ou encore dans le cas de xfree/xlib, ce découpage en entitées compilables séparement est l'objet d'un développement actif des gens de chez freedesktop ces derniers mois et est bien au delà des prérogatives des packageurs de Gentoo. En bref, on peut juste faire des découpages simples qui ont finallement rarement un intérêt. (Je laisse en exercice l'ecriture d'un petit scripts cherchant tous les paquets qui à plusieurs se partagent un même tarball de sources pour trouver des (contre-)exemples.)

Alors, les distribs sources seraient moins souples que celles binaires ? Non bien sûr. Elle sont juste plus coûteuses en ça qu'elles induisent dans certains cas du gâchi de temps de compil (si par exemple on change d'avis sur les éléments de mozilla à installer) ou d'espace disque (si on installe xfree quand on veut seulement xlib, ou bien même les headers de xlib). Mais elles offrent en contrepartie une souplesse qui n'a pas d'équivalent dans le monde des binaires, vous vous en doutez, je parle des USE flags. La version compilée pour gnome d'une appli n'est pas un simple sur-ensemble de la version gtk pur, mais est réellement différente au niveu des fichiers produits par la compilation, et il est donc impossible pour une distribution binaire de fournir un paquet pour la version gtk et un paquet complément pour passer à la version gnome. On atteint là les limites du découpage des binaires, et on rentre dans la véritable liberté offerte spécifique à l'approche sources.

Enfin voilà, je cause je cause, c'est que je trouvais en effet ce point intérressant. C'est pas tout les jours finallement qu'on un thread évoluer dans ce sens, d'habitude c'est plutôt l'inverse, non ?  :Smile: 

Alors ce que je vous propose maintenant, c'est d'oublier le faible point de départ de ce thread, de continuer quand même si vous avez d'autres remarques sensées sur les différences entre Debian et Gentoo (qui concerneraient vraiment les fondements techniques ou philosophiques de ces distributions), ou bien d'oublier tout ça sinon et de laisser mourir tranquillement le fil. Je préferre laisser la porte ouverte pour l'instant, on n'a pas, loin de là, fait le tour de la question. 

Denière petite remarque en passant : ceux d'entre vous qui parfois se disent "ça mérite d'être locké ce truc" sont biensûr invités à le signaler par PM à dioxmat ou moi. Ça nous fait un ch'tit mail, comme ça on a plus de chance de réagir vite. Après on est d'accord ou pas, ça c'est pas grave, mais au moins on a vu...

----------

## dyurne

tres interressant ce (petit) laius de TGL...

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Alors ce que je vous propose maintenant, c'est d'oublier le faible point de départ de ce thread, de continuer quand même si vous avez d'autres remarques sensées sur les différences entre Debian et Gentoo 

 

je ne suis pas un pro-debian mais il faut reconnaitre que l'apt-get est un excellent outil. je ne sais plus quelle personne a dit dans un autre topic qu'il gérait moyennement les dépendances, en tout cas moi je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème.

L'avantage même de l'apt-get ( par rapport a emerge ) c'est d'obtenir des grosses applications rapidement. et chose étrange, ces applications sont souvent, aussi ( voir plus ) rapide que sous gentoo.

L'idéal ce serait qu'il y est une interaction entre apt-get et emerge, qu'un nouvel outil fasse son apparition et la liason entre les deux systemes d'installation. Un 

```
apt-get install emacs
```

 installerait emacs et 

```
emerge -s emacs
```

 'verrait' le soft. je ne sais pas si je suis suffisament clair, en résumé je souhaiterai que les fonctions d'installation et de suppression de softs soient compatibles. est ce si dur à réaliser ?

en tout cas pour le moment mon coeur reste a gentoo, pour sa flexibilité, sa logithèque plus étendue, et sa stabilitée que je ne retrouve pas sur les distributions binaires.

----------

## anigel

Il est toujours difficile de discuter sur ce genre de sujet sans tomber dans la polémique, je vais essayer de ne me contrôler    :Twisted Evil:  ...

Utilisateur à titre 'pro' des 2 distribs sus-citées, je dois avouer que ma préférence va à... gentoo  :Laughing: . Je vais argumenter un peu pour illustrer cet avis personnel.

Apt-get, Debian sur un serveur.

Apt-get n'est pas, selon moi, un très bon outil. Du moins je ne le ressens pas comme tel. J'ai plusieurs serveurs sous Debian (des vrais serveurs, pas un routeur / firewall ADSL). Et je dois dire que cet outil n'est pas des plus pratiques ! le système des branches de dév Debian (stable / testing / unstable) pose pas mal de problèmes à l'utilisation. Si vous avez Debian sur votre machine perso, pas de souci : vous passez direct en unstable, vous avez des outils utilisables directement, et raisonnablement récents. Par contre, sur un serveur où l'on doit utiliser la branche stable, on en arrive rapidement à faire du micro-management de paquets (le système de backports implique que chaque logiciel ou presque dispose de son entrée dans /etc/apt/sources.list). C'est lourd et quasi-inutilisable dans le cadre d'une gestion de parc de plusieurs centaines de machines !

Si on veut éviter cela, pas de mystères, on doit se contenter alors logiciels obsolètes (mozilla entre autres dans la branche stable est extrêmement vieux !).

Pour des serveurs web/mail classiques, Debian peut convenir, c'est vrai. Mais sitot que vous devez installer des utilisateurs dessus, on tombe rapidement dans des soucis d'obsolescence des paquets de la branche stable. Et installer de l'unstable sur un système en prod... Même si mozilla a bien peu de chances de faire planter un Linux, c'est quand même dérangeant dans la philosophie, non ?

Debian et les USE flags.

Ensuite vient le problème soulevé par TGL. Je vais l'illustrer par un exemple vécu. Dans mon labo nous faisons des TP d'image de synthèse et de rendu 3D. Ceux-ci sont hébergés sur un gros serveur, et le rendu se faisait jusqu'à cette année sur des TX NCD (oui, manque de moyens  :Sad:  ). Hors ceux-ci ne disposent pas de couche GLX (trop chère). Hors les softs cherchaient également à utiliser les extensions GLX sur les clients X. Et là bien sûr ça ne marchait pas. J'ai donc dû recompiler mesa avec la gestion de la couche GLX en soft, ce qui permet d'utiliser les TX sans problème pour les étudiants (hors de question de leur faire taper des lignes de code absconses pour contourner le problème, il ne sont pas là pour perdre du temps à se battre avec le système, mais pour apprendre la théorie et la pratique d'OpenGL).

Ceci a été fait sur... un FreeBSD (pas de Gentoo à l'époque, la distrib était trop jeune). Debian aurait posé trop de problèmes (window manager hors d'âges, et je ne voulais pas tomber dans le travers du micro-management que j'évoque plus haut).

Subjectif : la rapidité Debian vs Gentoo.

Bizarrement je dois avouer un truc : la Gentoo, même si je sais qu'elle est compilée aux petits oignons, me semble légèrement en retrait par rapport à une Debian ! Et je ne comprends pas pourquoi, ce n'est pas logique.

Je ne suis pas un pro des flags de gcc bien sur, mais j'ai suivi les conseils de base, et la compatibilité que s'imposent les dev de Debian me laissent à penser qu'ils ne 'tweakent' pas leur système outre mesure...

Donc sur ce sujet je suis perplexe. Si quelqu'un a des lumières sur ce sujet, je suis preneur !

Voilà, j'espère n'avoir pas trop trollé ^^.

----------

## DuF

Avec les commentaires d'anigel et TGL on a eu du bon, alors je vais faire bref, et revenir sur un seul point, l'histoire des drivers nvidia. Moi, je suis TRES content que la série 53xx ne soit passée en stable sous gentoo, pourquoi ? Car je possède une geforce FX 5900 sur une CM abit NF7 (nforce2 donc) et que les drivers de la série 53xx plante lamentablement mon système au retour d'un jeu (même pas possible de faire un ssh pour killer X, c'est le système qu'est HS). J'ai eu beau testé soit nvagp, soit agpgart, en enlevant SBA et FW, en modifiant la vitesse AGP, en désactivant tout APM, ACPI et APIC dans le noyau, rien n'y faisait.... le seul type de noyau que j'ai pas testé, ce sont des noyaux 2.6.x, par contre un paquet de 2.4.x y ont eu droit (gaming, gentoo, vanilla, ....) Les derniers qui sont stables chez moi sont les 4496 et je suis content que ce soit les derniers à être marqués stables par gentoo car ils reflètent la réalité pour moi !

----------

## scout

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Si quelqu'un a des lumières sur ce sujet, je suis preneur !

 

Bien, je me suis quand même beacoup documenté sur les CFLAGS et voilà mes explications:

tout d'abord il faut regarder ce site: http://www.coyotegulch.com/acovea/ pour voir différentes comparaisons d'optimisations.

Ma conclusion est: il faudrait des CFLAGS différents pour chaque paquetage ce qui n'est pour l'instant pas envisageable (il faudrait créer une base de CFLAGS pour chaque architecture et préter le temps libre de son ordi à la construction de cette base de flags pour un paquetage choisi, les gens ensemblent auraient une base de CFLAGS optimaux pour les paquetages les plus utilisés et on pourrait l'inclure dans portage pour que cela aille chercher ces CFLAGS pour que tout soit compilé de la meilleure façon possible, ou coment perdre des centaines d'heures de développement pour gagner une microseconde ...), mon autre conclusion est: finalement entre -O2 et -O3 il n'y a que peu de différence en terme de performances pures, pour un programme caché en RAM.

D'après ce que j'ai compris, les paquetages Debian sont compilés en -O2 -march=i686, bon alors comment se fait-il que ce soit parfois plus rapide que du -O3 -march=pentium4 ?

La clef n'est pas dans l'execution du code pure, mais dans ce qui est autour ... Il n'y a qu'une seule explication à mon avis: -O2 créée des binaires plus petits en taille que -O3, ce qui dans le cas d'une utilisation pour un desktop et pas un serveur s'avère très utile. Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi je lance beaucoup de programmes différents, je les ferme, je les re-ouvre, etc ... ce qui fait que les programmes n'arrètent pas d'être lus depuis le disque dur, d'être cachés en RAM puis d'être 'dé-cachés' car d'autres programmes prennent leur place. Avec -O2 les binaires sont plus petits, ils sont lus plus rapidement depuis le disque et pour la même quantité d'algorithmes, on en met plus en RAM (et dans le cache du processeur).

Pour la petite histoire moi et sireyessire on compile tout en -Os ce qui fait des executables jusqu'à 20% plus petites qu'avec -O3 et en plus les compilations sont plus rapides, ce qui est agréable.

Je n'ai pas Debian et ne peux pas en dire plus, ceci n'est que mon intution de la chose

[EDIT]ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=101691#620534 quelqu'un a compilé firebird en -Os et en -O3 

O3 98552

Os 79584

Il y a bien 20% de différence en taille

----------

## sireyessire

c'est vrai que scout et moi nous compilons tout en -Os et en plus moi j'utilise le prelink   :Arrow:  moralité je trouve que les applis elles se lancent carrément plus vite qu'avant   :Wink: 

enfin quant à la différence entre debian et gentoo, n'ayant pas de debian mais ayant eu à voir et faire des interventions dessus je dois dire que c'est une question de choix avant tout et de machine: si on a pas envie de passer son temps à compiler on peut rester sous debian, bien que si on est pas en unstable voire en testing on aurait jamais rien de récent   :Very Happy:  . 

@dyurne: si tu n'as jamais vu de problèmes de dépendances sous debian touche du bois ou alors tu n'es pas en unstable ou testing car si tu veux t'installer kde 3.2 c pas de la tarte...

au final moi j'ai choisi mon camp je préfère largement la gentoo et pis c'est mon choix ! (et même sur des vieux dinosaures je l'installe : P166MMX, P2 400... faudra que j'esaye sur un P133 mais j'ai pas eu le temps encore  :Laughing:  )

----------

## bestel

Bon, bein vu que j'adore participer à ce genre de "Débats", je vais donner mon sentiment.

Personnelement avant d'être sous gentoo, je suis resté longtemps sous Debian. Je ne voyais pas du tout l'interet de passer sous une distrib source étant très content d'apt-get et de la facilité de configuration. Tout ce faisait tout seul avec DebConf, et a part quelques petites choses à modifier dans des cas particulier, c'était super.

Alors pourquoi j'ai décidé de changer ? Bein en fait, à une époque, je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas maintenant, mais en unstable (oui, j'étais un unstable pour pouvoir bénéficier d'outils assez récent) il y avait énormément de dépendances cassés. Dans mon cas particulier, je voulais apt-getter gnome2 pour voir à quoi il ressemblait... Et impossible, tous les jours il y avait un paquet différent qui n'allait plus. Et ca, pendant plus de 2 mois...

Après m'ettre fait "bourrer" le crane par un copain de la souplesse de gentoo, je l'ai installé en dual boot.

Ca m'a parru long à installer... Et franchement pas plus rapide. Mais que diable y avait il de mieux ?

Bein je m'en suis apercu apres quelques semaines. D'abord je trouve que les paquets sont plus "interessant". C'est vrai qu'on peut dire que portage ne respecte pas tout à fait l'ethique Debian (la branche principale apt ne contient que des logiciel totalement libre), mais en contre partie, dans portage, on n'est pas obligé d'avoir à ajouter tout un tas de liste supplémentaire pour avoir les programmes que l'on désire. 

Mais la chose qui m'a le plus plu, c'est ce forum et bugs.gentoo.org

J'ai le sentiment que la simplicité d'un script ebuild permet vraiment à tout le monde de participer, d'ajouter des paquets simplement et de regarder comment ca fonctionne en interne. Si jamais un programme me manquait, ca me faisais plus peur de le compiler, j'avais cette étrange impression que tout se passait bien (c'est très subjectif mais bon  :Smile:  )

Fabriquer un ebuild pour un nouveau programme devient alors très simple, et on est content de pouvoir apporter sa petite pierre en les envoyant dans bugs.gentoo.org

Pour le forum, ce qui me plait beaucoup, c'est la section Tips & Tricks. On peut y trouver vraiment tout un tas de choses. Des choses qui ne sont pas forcément particulière à Gentoo, mais à mon avis, du fait que la distrib propose énormément de souplesse et de possibilité de configuration, on a envie de trifouiller et les gens proposent ce qu'ils ont trouvé.

Sous Debian, ce n'est pas vraiment aussi simple. Tout d'abord, il faut passer par une mailing liste, ce qui est plus difficile à suivre, et ensuite, contribuer à l'ajout d'un paquet force a en fabriquer une archive, à la déposer sur un serveur, etc...

Donc, pour moi la force de gentoo c'est surtout sa communauté et ce qui donne envie d'en faire partie.

Ensuite, j'ai découvert tout un tas d'autre choses qui ne me feront pas revenir en arrière (système d'init, slots pour avoir plusieurs version d'un meme librairie, les java-config et autre joyeusetés qui permettent de switcher facilment de machine virtuelle, ...)

Ce n'est pas pour autant que je dénigre Debian, leur philosophie du libre force mon respect et la branche stable est à mon gout mieux pour un serveur que gentoo.

PS : désolé, j'ai un peu raconté ma vie   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Paulbro

Ben moi je sais pas car j'ai commencé directement sur Gentoo, et comme je suis une vieille brêle en informatique, c'est pas facile. Ceci d'autant plus qu'en général, les gens qui connaissent un peu linux (en France) connaissent bien Mandrake, un peu Redhat et Debian, mais très très rarement Gentoo, même de nom (dans le milieu non-informateux). Mais curieusement, de ce que j'ai pu en observer, la documentation (et l'aide, dont ce forum) en ligne pour Gentoo est EXEPTIONNELLE. Donc, j'ai presque envie de dire que pour un neuneu comme moi Gentoo est plus facile que Debian. Voilà, ca vole pas très haut comme remarque, mais c'est une contribution à mon niveau.

----------

## charlax

Debian plus simple que gentoo ?

J'ai toujours voulu essayé une Debian. Toujours. Pour moi ça a toujours été la distrib des boss. 

J'ai dû essayé au moins une dizaine de fois, que ce soit avec une Woody ou la Knoppix (au demeurant très bien) sur 3 ordinateurs différents (deux ordis de bureaux et un serveur).

Je n'ai jamais - au grand jamais - réussi à en installer une proprement.

Avant-hier encore j'avais une knoppix sur un vieux P2 400. Je voulais la nettoyer parce que ça ramait.

Ca pétait tout, alors j'ai installé ma Gentoo. Définitivement.

Et là j'ai mon système qui marche parfaitement.

Je trouve la Gentoo infiniment plus simple que toute les autres distribs. Même que les généralistes. Pour deux raisons :

 :Arrow:  On peut tout modifier

 :Arrow:  La doc est magnifique. Un grand bravo aux developpeurs et aux relecteurs.

Alors je vous remercie tous pour que cette distro que j'utilise depuis un an soit toujours aussi professionelle et moderne.

Debian plus simple que Gentoo ? J'en ris encore (du moins pour moi).

----------

## TGL

 *charlax wrote:*   

> Je trouve la Gentoo infiniment plus simple que toute les autres distribs. Même que les généralistes. Pour deux raisons :
> 
>  On peut tout modifier
> 
>  La doc est magnifique.

 

Ce sont deux points qui ne sont pas un gage de simplicité pour certains utilisateurs. Pouvoir tout bidouiller quand on veut juste que ça marche au plus vite peut être perçu comme une complexité superflue. Et pour la doc, je connais des gens qui pensent que «si y'a besoin de la lire c'est que c'est trop compliqué». Bref, question d'approche, perso je suis moi aussi plus à l'aise sur une Gentoo, mais ça n'a rien d'universel. Et sincèrement, pour certains paquets système dont la man n'est qu'à moitié passionnante, il m'arrive de me rabattre sur les fichiers de confs de Debian (exemple, syslog-ng : conf par défaut complètement stupide sous Gentoo alors que celle de Debian est riche et couvre les besoins d'une grande majorité d'utilisateurs). Et pour beaucoup de paquets, Debian automatise dans "debconf" les qlqs étapes de configuration minimale que Gentoo se contente de documenter (vrai doc, ça ça va encore, ou bien juste message de type "einfo" à la fin de l'emerge et que l'on ne voit que si on a la chance que le paquet soit le dernier installé, et ça par contre c'est quand même pas terrible). L'équivalent de debconf sous Gentoo, c'est le "ebuild /path/to/file.ebuild config", qui est très rarement exploité. Pour beaucoup, c'est ça la simplicité. Bref, la notion est bien subjecive, question de goûts quoi...

----------

## charlax

 *Quote:*   

> Bref, question d'approche, perso je suis moi aussi plus à l'aise sur une Gentoo, mais ça n'a rien d'universel.

 

Bien évidement je partais de mon point de vue.

Peut-être que Debian est plus simple en apparence, avec ses utilitaires de configurations, ses fichiers biens rodés, mais moi je préfère la Gentoo ou on te laisse doc en main.

----------

## CryoGen

ce que j'aime bien sur Gentoo c'est que tout est possible ^^ , pas de truc pre-reflé qui deconne sur ton matos ou de truc du genre :p

Et puis j'aime bien la communauté aussi   :Cool: 

----------

## yoyo

TROLL POWA !!!

Et voila, on lance un bâton et ils y en a 15 pour courrir après ...

Faut pas être malin pour poster un thread "gentoo vs nimportequelleautredistrib" sur un forum Gentoo.

Tiens, je vais aller m'inscrire sur un forum debian un ouvrir un thread "Debian vs Gentoo" ...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yopy

/me rattrape me baton et assomme le troll avec   :Twisted Evil: 

(enfin essaie parce que c'est le genre de bestiaux qu'on a pas aussi facilement)

----------

## X-Ryl669

Pour que Gentoo puisse être meilleur qu'une Débian :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=998290

----------

## TGL

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Alors ce que je vous propose maintenant, c'est d'oublier le faible point de départ de ce thread, de continuer quand même si vous avez d'autres remarques sensées sur les différences entre Debian et Gentoo (qui concerneraient vraiment les fondements techniques ou philosophiques de ces distributions), ou bien d'oublier tout ça sinon et de laisser mourir tranquillement le fil. Je préferre laisser la porte ouverte pour l'instant, on n'a pas, loin de là, fait le tour de la question.

 

Bon, si j'en crois ces qlqs derniers messages, cette règle du jeu doit finallement être un peu trop dure à suivre. Je verrouille.

----------

